# Velvet Lionlop project thread



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

I've decided to embark on a new project, Velvet Lionlops, which started from a childs question of what would a maned velvet rabbit look like. So I bought a Lovely velvet doe (Or mini rex.. Not sure the breed. She is ear tattoo'd and everything though) and added her into my breeding pool.

Then, I discovered Lionlops which became my main breed. I originally had a single buck and three does, but two does escaped their pens so I have a single buck and a single doe. Both are harlequins. The female is fully lopped, the male is half lopped. Both are single maned.

From the first litter of lionlops I got five kits.. One was a runt and passed away and the other managed to vanish without a trace. Three kits remain, one double mane male, one single maned male, and one non-maned female, all are harlequins.

Then, I crossed the lionlop male to the velvet female, resulting in a litter of six. Three solid blacks, two black otters, one unknown (black siamese looking) and one unknown (same black siamese looking color) otter. Their manes haven't come in yet.

I'm planning on crossing the two most 'lionloppy' kits from the velvet litter together once they are old enough. The resulting litter will hopefully have one double maned velvet lion (hopefully at least half lopped) Eventually I will cross in a doubled maned BEW for Vienna marked and BEW Velvet lionlops.

But, until then, I'm showing off cute baby pictures, and basically cataloging my progress of cute. 

I have a facebook page, which is likely to be updated more than this thread in terms of super cute pictures so if you wanna check it out it's Here



























This is Apollo, the double maned kit. We'll be holding him back to become a breeder. He's a gorgeous light cream color. :3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute.


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Thank you!

This is Lilo, my Lionlop doe


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, adorable!


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Red eye in the photo is really brown.. I have NO idea what color this kit is! I have two of them like it.. Started off a light grey and then grew in like this! They have dark points and I haven't been able to find it.. Any suggestions?













































The non-otter mystery color.














































Updated pictures of the kits! The oldest litter has gone up for sale, and the youngest are getting old enough to start showing who's going to lop and who's not.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gosh they are adorable. Are you able to sell them all as pets? Or do you process some for meat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute. Makes me miss having pet rabbits.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! If you lived even remotely close I would take that first one! I have a lionheadXlop of some kind and she is so stinking cute and I've been looking for a lop boy for her.


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

They are all pets. It would be a shame to put such pretties to meat. xD I do have meat does, but I keep them as utility does for fostering and producing meat babes. 

I handle them from day one, ten minutes each day after day 3 to make sure the does are settled into their new kits. They are used to dogs and kids and cars and crates as well as nail clippers.. We handle their ears and feet and flip them on their bellies.. sometimes smush them into a little ball. XD They are a lot like Rag doll cats.. They'll even push into your hand for pets. 

The first one is a female, the second is a double maned boy I'm keeping for breeding, the third is a single maned male. They are straight Lionlops, both mom and dad are Harle LLs. So sadly, Jessica, even if you were near Louisville KY the first one is not a boy. Though I wish she was a little bit. 

The third kit and the rest of the 'black' kits are my Velvet carriers. ^_^


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That kit you're not sure about (picture 7) I believe is a Siamese Sable. That's my best guess! Folks on the forum "RabbitTalk" will be super helpful with colors 

http://ephiny.net/hl-color-guide/siamesesable/


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They are all adorable - but you knew that already!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

So adorable, I'll take 10 LOL!!!


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Very sad to say that apollo, our gorgeous double maned full lopped kit, is most likely going to pass away due to gut stasis.  

I found him in the cage earlier acting a bit off, I tried to coax him to eat and drink and he wouldn't. I started massing his gut and gave him SC fluids, I found a knot in his tummy and we managed to get it to pass and to get get sounds again, but he's floppy, head pulled back, and non-responsive to much of anything.. He'll flail when I pet him, but no other response. Lips are blue tinged so it's not hopeful. I'm very sad about this, I tried everything I could but the time he went from standing and being a bit sluggish to absolute down was less than twenty minutes. So far we've lost three kits to this, and I'm not sure how to stop it.. We made some changes to our hay and I think this may have been the cause, but not sure.


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Since posting this, Apollo just passed away. 

He will be sorely missed..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Our sincerest condolences, rest in peace, bunny angel Apollo.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word. Those kits are seriously adorable! 

And I'm so sorry you lost Apollo. :-(


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Thank you for your condolences, everyone.. apollo was a really special guy, and I'm just so sad that I couldn't help him like he needed.. We did get his gut moving again, but by that time shock had already had a tight grip on him. 

We're taking a break from breeding to give our does a rest, but will continue to work towards the future goals.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So cute!


----------

